# State water jigging



## Jarred (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to jigging and fish state waters out of port a and packery all the time. Do you jiggers have much luck jigging in state waters so around 70 feet and less?? Thanks for your help


----------



## pqd (May 30, 2009)

Yea. I just lost five jigs in 75 ft of water. Got bit off and one of them ran me into something and got stuck. Use small jigs around 100 grams. You need a rod with light action to work the jig properly. May need a leader if you start losing too many jigs but I would go without one first just to see if your getting bit. Good luck


----------

